# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» закрывает архивный тарифный план «Домосед классик»

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

